# Schwammiges Fleisch-Parasiten?



## AllroundAngler N (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen
Ich habe gestern einen 59-Brassen gefangen und habe beim ausnehmen gemerkt, das das Fleisch über der Wirbelsäule rot, Schwammig und irgendwie zerfressen aussah, der rest des Fisches sieht aber gut aus und er hat sich im Drill auch nicht abnormal verhalten. Kannes es sein das der Brassen eine Krankheit oder Parasiten hatte und kann man den Jetzt noch essen?
Danke schonmal im vorraus#6


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwammiges Fleisch-Parasiten?*

Es gibt eine Faustregel, nach der man Fleisch von sichtbar erkrankten Tieren generell nicht isst. Auch nicht die "gesund aussehenden Teile". 

Nur absolute Experten, die genau wissen was sie tun und was sie da vor sich haben, dürfen von dieser Regel abweichen. Aber selbst die tun es normalerweise nicht. Ab inne Tonne.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwammiges Fleisch-Parasiten?*



> Es gibt eine Faustregel, nach der man Fleisch von sichtbar erkrankten  Tieren generell nicht isst. Auch nicht die "gesund aussehenden Teile".



Genau so sollte man das halten, also weg mit dem Fisch!
Schon die Vorstellung beim Essen daran zu denken, lässt doch ohnehin keinen Genuss mehr zu!

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwammiges Fleisch-Parasiten?*

Ohne Bild kann man da sehr schwer etwas zu sagen. Nach meinem Wissenstand gibt es keine Fischkrankheit die auf Menschen übertragbar ist. Bei Parasitenbefall gilt, durchgegart bzw. eingefrohren oder lange genug eingelegt, sind auch diese für den menschlichen Verzehr unbedenklich.

Also, wenn passend zubereitet unbedenklich, ob man das nun vom Kopf her kann und möchte, muß jeder selber entscheiden.

Je nach aussehen würde ich den Fisch entsorgen.


----------



## AllroundAngler N (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwammiges Fleisch-Parasiten?*

Erstmal danke für alle antworten, ich versuche ein Bild davon zu machen.#6


----------

